

Encrypt the Web Report: Who's Doing What - turing
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/11/encrypt-web-report-whos-doing-what

======
middleclick
Probably relevant:
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/index.html](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/index.html)

------
marcopolo
Cryptic.io Founder here, SSL is far from perfect, and the recommended
practices really should be standard. Especially if they want us to trust them
with our personal files. But thank you EFF for putting pressure. (mini-plug:
if you want a completely encrypted solution checkout
[https://cryptic.io](https://cryptic.io))

------
mindslight
Oh cool, stronger locks on the same centralized data warehouses. If not by
MUSCULAR, then by blanket court order. If not by court order, then by
economics. The "Web" _is_ the problem.

------
aroch
They have MySpace but not Facebook...Odd

~~~
rpearl
It would be odd except it's not true.

